# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπραγματοποίηση - Αποπροσωποποίηση

## Deleted-member250416

Έγραφα για λύσεις εκτός φαρμακευτικής αγωγής. Όταν κάποιος κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία και απασχολείται καθημερινά με κάτι, γιατί δεν βλέπει κάποιο αποτέλεσμα; Όσοι το έχουν περάσει (και ξεπεράσει) ας γράψουν...

----------


## anxious4ever

Me τι εχει διαγνωσθει ο αδερφος σου?γιατι παιζει μεγαλο ρολο..

----------


## Constantly curious

Η κλασσικη εξηγηση που δινουν και για τους 2 ορους που σιγουρα σας τον ειπαν και τον εχεις διαβασει ειναι οτι αποτελουν
"αμυνα του εγκεφαλου να μην κρασαρει απο την αντιμετωπιση της πραγματικοτητας".

Κανονικα τα αγχολυτικα υποτιθεται θα κρατανε σε χαμηλο επιπεδο το αγχος του ειναι ενα συν, το ζαναξ συγκεκριμενα εχει μικρο χρονο δρασης ως προς τη λειτουργια της ηρεμιας.

Αχ βρε φεγγαροφωτο, εαν επικρατει θολουρα στο νου πως να βοηθησεις πρακτικα ? Μονον εαν βημα βημα η καθε του ημερα γινεται λιγοτερο βασανιστικη. Η αρχη του ζητηματος ειναι ποια ειναι η γενεσιουργος αιτια της διαταραχης του. Τι τον εκανε να πεσει πολυ ψυχολογικα, να το καταπιεσει κατοπιν να το εκδηλωσει με διαφορετικους τροπους και εαν ολο αυτο με εντατικη ψυχοθεραπεια μπορει να οργανωθει. 

Ειναι σε αμυνα εγω αυτο νιωθω και διαισθανομαι, δεν ειναι ασφαλης αρα εχει ξεσπασματα οργης οταν βλεπει που ειναι, πως ειναι, γιατι ειναι. 

Ειναι ενα ακομη συμπτωμα της βασικης παθησης που λεγεται υπερβολικο παθολογικο αγχος απο οτι εχω καταλαβει. 

Σκετο φαρμακ. αγωγη ποτέ δεν βοηθαει. Πλην καποιων περιπτωσεων που ναι εκτακτη η αναγκη. 

Δεν εχω άλλες γνωσεις, κυκλοφορει στο διαδικτυο ενα blog που προμοταρει ενα βιβλιο πανω στο ζητημα.

----------


## anxious4ever

στανταρ ειναι συμπτωμα του στρες κ στανταρ ειναι λαθος μηχανισμος αμυνας..το παθαινουν ολοι εχουν βιωσει παθολογικο αγχος..μαζι με αυτους κ εγω..εχτες ημουν ολη μερα ετσι..σαν ζομπι..κ αυτο επειδη διανυω μια ιδιαιτερα αγχωτικη περιοδο..με αγχολυτικα περναει αλλα για λιγο..οταν νιωσω ασφαλης κ οτι η μπορα περασε..τοτε περναει κ η αποπραγματοποιηση..ειναι φρικτη αλλα περναει. να επιμεινει στην ψυχοθεραπεια του κ θα παει καλα.

----------


## Deleted-member250416

Ο αδερφός έχει ΓΑΔ. Όντως είναι άμυνα αλλά πραγματικά τι σόι άμυνα είναι αυτή που σε βασανίζει τόσο; Έχω διαβάσει στο μπογκ που μου έστειλες Cc πως πρέπει να αποδεχτούν και να κατανοήσουν πλήρως την κατάστασή τους. Ο αδερφός δεν την δέχεται καθόλου, τον φρικάρει και όπως τον βλέπω, δεν θα αντέξει έτσι για καιρό ακόμη γιατί ήδη πέρασε αρκετός. Σ' αυτό που λες έχεις δίκαιο, πρέπει να εντοπιστεί η αιτία και να δουλέψει μ' αυτήν. Ανάθεμα κι' αν γνωρίζει ο ίδιος ή αν τα αναφέρει όλα σε γιατρούς και ψυχολόγους. Τα σίγουρα είναι οι σχέσεις του με τους γύρω του (κυρίως φίλους + μια κοπέλα) και το κυριότερο, οι γονείς μας. Τους ρίχνει σε όλα φταίξιμο. Αν θες την αλήθεια, έχει δίκαιο σε πολλά αλλά όχι σε όλα. Σε κάποια πράγματα γίνεται πολύ άδικος και παράλογος (έχει και ιδεοληψίες, αν μπορούν χαρακτηρίζονται και παραληρητικές ιδέες) και όσο είναι κολλημένος σε λάθος ιδέες και δεν ακούει κανέναν, δεν μπορεί κανείς να τον βοηθήθει γιατί ακούει μόνο όσα τον συμφέρουν και στα υπόλοιπα εξαγριώνεται σε σημείο να γίνεται επικίνδυνος. Οι γονείς μου έχουν κουραστεί αλλά υπομένουν και του δείχνουν πλέον ΟΛΗ την στήριξη, όλη μέρα τον τρέχουν. Απλά ακούει κάτι που δεν του αρέσει ή που δεν βρίσκει την απόλυτη κατανόηση και ΞΑΝΑ χαμός. Ε δεν βγαίνει έτσι ρε παιδιά. Άνθρωποι είναι κι' αυτοί. Και είναι δύσκολο να χειριστείς αυτές τις καταστάσεις. Εγώ πια λέω μετρημένα πράγματα και δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τον τρόπο γιατί ένα πράγμα να πεις που δεν θα συμφωνήσει και θα εξαγριωθεί. Μακάρι ειλικρινά να βοηθήσει η ψυχοθεραπεία, να αποδεχτεί κι' αυτός την κατάσταση και να πιστέψει πως μπορεί να τα καταφέρει. Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Ο αδερφός έχει ΓΑΔ. Όντως είναι άμυνα αλλά πραγματικά τι σόι άμυνα είναι αυτή που σε βασανίζει τόσο; Έχω διαβάσει στο μπογκ που μου έστειλες Cc πως πρέπει να αποδεχτούν και να κατανοήσουν πλήρως την κατάστασή τους. Ο αδερφός δεν την δέχεται καθόλου, τον φρικάρει και όπως τον βλέπω, δεν θα αντέξει έτσι για καιρό ακόμη γιατί ήδη πέρασε αρκετός. Σ' αυτό που λες έχεις δίκαιο, πρέπει να εντοπιστεί η αιτία και να δουλέψει μ' αυτήν. Ανάθεμα κι' αν γνωρίζει ο ίδιος ή αν τα αναφέρει όλα σε γιατρούς και ψυχολόγους. Τα σίγουρα είναι οι σχέσεις του με τους γύρω του (κυρίως φίλους + μια κοπέλα) και το κυριότερο, οι γονείς μας. Τους ρίχνει σε όλα φταίξιμο. Αν θες την αλήθεια, έχει δίκαιο σε πολλά αλλά όχι σε όλα. Σε κάποια πράγματα γίνεται πολύ άδικος και παράλογος (έχει και ιδεοληψίες, αν μπορούν χαρακτηρίζονται και παραληρητικές ιδέες) και όσο είναι κολλημένος σε λάθος ιδέες και δεν ακούει κανέναν, δεν μπορεί κανείς να τον βοηθήθει γιατί ακούει μόνο όσα τον συμφέρουν και στα υπόλοιπα εξαγριώνεται σε σημείο να γίνεται επικίνδυνος. Οι γονείς μου έχουν κουραστεί αλλά υπομένουν και του δείχνουν πλέον ΟΛΗ την στήριξη, όλη μέρα τον τρέχουν. Απλά ακούει κάτι που δεν του αρέσει ή που δεν βρίσκει την απόλυτη κατανόηση και ΞΑΝΑ χαμός. Ε δεν βγαίνει έτσι ρε παιδιά. Άνθρωποι είναι κι' αυτοί. Και είναι δύσκολο να χειριστείς αυτές τις καταστάσεις. Εγώ πια λέω μετρημένα πράγματα και δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τον τρόπο γιατί ένα πράγμα να πεις που δεν θα συμφωνήσει και θα εξαγριωθεί. Μακάρι ειλικρινά να βοηθήσει η ψυχοθεραπεία, να αποδεχτεί κι' αυτός την κατάσταση και να πιστέψει πως μπορεί να τα καταφέρει. Σας ευχαριστώ.


ολο αυτο που περιγραφεις δεν ειναι ΓΑΔ..σιγουρα ειναι κατι σοβαροτερο..οσοι εχουν ΓΑΔ δεν γινονται επιθετικοι..το αντιθετο μαλιστα..τρεμουν σαν τα ψαρια κ ο.τι τους λενε φοβουνται κ κανουν..
η αποπραγμ. εμφανιζεται σε διαφορες ψυχικες νοσους..οχι μονο στην ΓΑΔ αλλα κ στις ψυχωσεις.
δνε μου λες τι διαγνωση εχει παρει...κ αυτο δεν βοηθαει..σιγουρα ειναι κατι πιο πολυπλοκο απο ΓΑΔ.

----------


## anxious4ever

δνε θελω να παρεξηγηθω σιγουρα ουτε να αμφισβητησω λογια γιατρων..απλα πρωτη φορα ακουω ΓΑΔ να ειναι ο αλλος τοσο επιθετικος..εγω που πασχω απο ΓΑΔ τρεμω σαν το ψαρι κ οχι μονο εγω..αλλα ολοι οσοι εχουν ΓΑΔ.
η ΓΑΔ σε κανει αδυναμο κ φοβασαι συνεχεια..αποζητας ηρεμες σχεσεις κ ποτε η επιθετικοτητα δεν βγαινει στους αλλους..παρα μονο στον εαυτο σου..ειναι δυστονικη ως προς το ΕΓΩ ..

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> ολο αυτο που περιγραφεις δεν ειναι ΓΑΔ..σιγουρα ειναι κατι σοβαροτερο..οσοι εχουν ΓΑΔ δεν γινονται επιθετικοι..το αντιθετο μαλιστα..τρεμουν σαν τα ψαρια κ ο.τι τους λενε φοβουνται κ κανουν..
> η αποπραγμ. εμφανιζεται σε διαφορες ψυχικες νοσους..οχι μονο στην ΓΑΔ αλλα κ στις ψυχωσεις.
> δνε μου λες τι διαγνωση εχει παρει...κ αυτο δεν βοηθαει..σιγουρα ειναι κατι πιο πολυπλοκο απο ΓΑΔ.


Ισχύει... Ψυχωτικός δεν είναι πάντως. Και ναι, είναι κάτι πιο πολύπλοκο από ΓΑΔ αλλά δεν λέω ψέματα. Απλά για να καταλάβεις την κατάσταση, του έχουν δώσει αντιψυχωσικά από 15 χρονών επειδή έκανε απόπειρα (μείζων τότε) και τον έχουν κάνει "κακό", επιθετικό και... επικίνδυνο. Οι γονείς για καιρό ήταν σε τεντωμένα σχοινιά και ακόμη υπομένουν και ελπίζουν. Ή θα χαπακώνεται μια ζωή, ή θα μπει ψυχιατρείο, ή ρισκάρουμε να σκοτώσει αυτούς, ή κάποιον έξω, ή τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό. Απλά πλέον πιστεύουν πως ελέγχει κάπως τα νεύρα τους. Ο αδερφός λέει πως τους αγαπά παρόλα αυτά και την τελευταία στιγμή συγκρατείτε και δεν χτυπάει με όλη του την δύναμη, ή με διάφορα αντικείμενα όταν φτάνει στο αμήν ξεσπάει αλλού και κάθε φορά γλυτώνουν αλλά κάθε φορά μας βγαίνει η ψυχή :( Γι' αυτό είμαστε τόσο κατά των φαρμάκων. Αυτά σε σημαντικό βαθμό τον έκαναν έτσι και δεν ξέρω αν η κατάσταση θα καλυτερέψει στο μέλλον ή αν του άφησαν μόνιμη βλάβη. Θα δείξει...

----------


## anxious4ever

παναγια μου! .......αχ δεν ξερω..πανικοβληθηκα τωρα....ειλικρινα δεν ξερω..ο.τι πουν οι γιατροι...

----------


## Deleted-member250416

Ό,τι πουν οι γιατροί. Κι' εμείς έτσι λέγαμε αλλά έλα που οι γιατροί τον κατάντησαν έτσι. Και ένας άλλος που βρήκαμε που είναι πολύ καλός (προς το παρών δεν μπορεί να τον αναλάβει για κάποιους λόγους) θα έπρεπε να βγάλει διάγνωση, να τα γράψει στα χαρτιά του και να μην έβρισκε ποτέ δουλειά. Αυτά δεν τα ξέραμε εμείς. Μας τα είπε ένας γιατρός παθολόγος που θα προσπαθήσει να τον βοηθήσει με άλλους τρόπους. Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα όμως, αν υπάρχει μια ελπίδα αυτή είναι η ψυχοθεραπεία γιατί άντε πες τα κατάφερε, σε κάθε πέσιμο θα έχουμε ίδια και χειρότερα, οπότε πρέπει ν' αλλάξει ριζικά η κατάσταση. Είναι λογικό όμως να εξαντλείται κάπου η υπομονή και η επιμονή. Τουλάχιστον όμως έχει ελπίδες! Κι' εμείς δεν ξέρω αν είναι κακό αυτό ή καλό, αλλά όσο κι' αν μας πληγώνει αυτή η κατάσταση, την συνηθίσαμε...

----------


## Deleted-member250416

Από τους 3 μήνες ζωής τώρα το dealine έγινε ένας μήνας, και το πρωί ήταν τόσο καλά που έλεγε/πίστευε πως η αποπρ. του' χε φύγει... Πείτε μου ΕΝΑΝ, έστω ΕΝΑΝ τρόπο διαχειρίσης αυτής της κατάστασης που την περνάμε χρόνια. Κατάστασης που φοβάσαι μην χάσεις γονείς και αδερφό ανά πάση στιγμή. Μιας κατάστασης που πάλευες για καιρό με κάθε τρόπο να μην σε αρρωστήσει και στο τέλος δεν άντεξες και έπεσες σε βαθιά κατάθλιψη. Και κανείς να μην καταλαβαίνει, να μην θες και να μην πρέπει να καταλάβει. Ούτε η ψυχολόγος δεν πίστευε πως η κατάσταση είναι τόσο σοβαρή, έπαθε σοκ όταν της είπα τι είπε το συγγενικό πρόσωπο στον γιατρό του μετά το ξέσπασμα/έκρηξη οργής που είδε. Και να μου λέει πως αποφεύγω το άγχος και τον πόνο. Πες μου λοιπόν και εσύ και οι υπόλοιποι ΕΝΑΝ τρόπο να το διαχειριστώ όλο αυτό όταν εδώ παλεύα μόνη μου από το Καλοκαίρι να μην βυθιστώ, όταν βυθίστησα στον πάτο τόσο που και οι γύρω το είχαν αντιληφθεί και αναγκάστηκα με σπρώξιμο από άλλους να τρέχω σε γιατρούς ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ και να έχω σπαταλήσει πάνω από 800 ευρώ μόνο σ' αυτούς τους τελευταίους 3 μήνες. Και να νιώθεις αδύναμος, να είσαι ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΣ, να προσπαθείς ΠΛΕΟΝ με όποιον τρόπο βρίσκεις ΠΑΛΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ να το αντέξεις, να προσπαθείς να χαίρεσαι αλλά ΟΤΑΝ το κάνεις ταυτόχρονα να νιώθεις ΤΥΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΟΧΕΣ που ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ, *ΕΣΥ*, να χαίρεσαι και να σε σταματάς αμέσως. Ξέρετε πόσο ψυχοφθόρο είναι να νιώθεις κάποιες στιγμές πως νικάς τον εαυτό σου και την ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ να νιώθεις φρικτές ενοχές που όλος ο κόσμος γύρω και κυρίως ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΟΥ είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση; Δεν μπορώ πια ούτε να κλάψω. Με πιέζω και το ψιλοκαταφέρνω με το ζόρι. Αλλά δεν έχω πια άλλη υπομονή και κουράγιο, υπάρχω απλά και φοβάμαι και τρέμω. ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ. Για πόσο καιρό θα υπάρχω χωρίς νόημα και γιατί να υπάρχω εφόσον μισώ τον εαυτό μου και οι μοναδικοί άνθρωποι που νοιάζονται είναι οι γονείς; Αν με ρωτούσαν πότε νιώθω πραγματικά ευτυχισμένη θα απαντούσα μόνο την ώρα που κοιμάμαι ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΦΙΑΛΤΕΣ. Απλά συνεχίζω υπομένοντας τα πάντα ή παίρνω όλο το θάρρος να πηδήξω από κάπου για να τελειώνει το παρηγύρι; Προφανώς και δεν μπορώ δεν πρέπει και μπλα μπλα μπλα να κάνω το δεύτερο, αλλά κανείς δεν ξέρει και δεν μπορεί να μου πει τον τρόπο διαχείρισης ενός άρρωστου εαυτού και περιβάλλοντες. Θεωρίες και όλα καλά... 

Ήθελα απλά να ξεσπάσω κάπου. Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι σε θέση να μπορώ να έχω τον πλήρη έλεγχο του μυαλού και του κωλοσυναισθήματος.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Από τους 3 μήνες ζωής τώρα το dealine έγινε ένας μήνας, και το πρωί ήταν τόσο καλά που έλεγε/πίστευε πως η αποπρ. του' χε φύγει... Πείτε μου ΕΝΑΝ, έστω ΕΝΑΝ τρόπο διαχειρίσης αυτής της κατάστασης που την περνάμε χρόνια. Κατάστασης που φοβάσαι μην χάσεις γονείς και αδερφό ανά πάση στιγμή. Μιας κατάστασης που πάλευες για καιρό με κάθε τρόπο να μην σε αρρωστήσει και στο τέλος δεν άντεξες και έπεσες σε βαθιά κατάθλιψη. Και κανείς να μην καταλαβαίνει, να μην θες και να μην πρέπει να καταλάβει. Ούτε η ψυχολόγος δεν πίστευε πως η κατάσταση είναι τόσο σοβαρή, έπαθε σοκ όταν της είπα τι είπε το συγγενικό πρόσωπο στον γιατρό του μετά το ξέσπασμα/έκρηξη οργής που είδε. Και να μου λέει πως αποφεύγω το άγχος και τον πόνο. Πες μου λοιπόν και εσύ και οι υπόλοιποι ΕΝΑΝ τρόπο να το διαχειριστώ όλο αυτό όταν εδώ παλεύα μόνη μου από το Καλοκαίρι να μην βυθιστώ, όταν βυθίστησα στον πάτο τόσο που και οι γύρω το είχαν αντιληφθεί και αναγκάστηκα με σπρώξιμο από άλλους να τρέχω σε γιατρούς ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ και να έχω σπαταλήσει πάνω από 800 ευρώ μόνο σ' αυτούς τους τελευταίους 3 μήνες. Και να νιώθεις αδύναμος, να είσαι ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΣ, να προσπαθείς ΠΛΕΟΝ με όποιον τρόπο βρίσκεις ΠΑΛΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ να το αντέξεις, να προσπαθείς να χαίρεσαι αλλά ΟΤΑΝ το κάνεις ταυτόχρονα να νιώθεις ΤΥΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΟΧΕΣ που ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ, *ΕΣΥ*, να χαίρεσαι και να σε σταματάς αμέσως. Ξέρετε πόσο ψυχοφθόρο είναι να νιώθεις κάποιες στιγμές πως νικάς τον εαυτό σου και την ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ να νιώθεις φρικτές ενοχές που όλος ο κόσμος γύρω και κυρίως ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΟΥ είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση; Δεν μπορώ πια ούτε να κλάψω. Με πιέζω και το ψιλοκαταφέρνω με το ζόρι. Αλλά δεν έχω πια άλλη υπομονή και κουράγιο, υπάρχω απλά και φοβάμαι και τρέμω. ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ. Για πόσο καιρό θα υπάρχω χωρίς νόημα και γιατί να υπάρχω εφόσον μισώ τον εαυτό μου και οι μοναδικοί άνθρωποι που νοιάζονται είναι οι γονείς; Αν με ρωτούσαν πότε νιώθω πραγματικά ευτυχισμένη θα απαντούσα μόνο την ώρα που κοιμάμαι ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΦΙΑΛΤΕΣ. Απλά συνεχίζω υπομένοντας τα πάντα ή παίρνω όλο το θάρρος να πηδήξω από κάπου για να τελειώνει το παρηγύρι; Προφανώς και δεν μπορώ δεν πρέπει και μπλα μπλα μπλα να κάνω το δεύτερο, αλλά κανείς δεν ξέρει και δεν μπορεί να μου πει τον τρόπο διαχείρισης ενός άρρωστου εαυτού και περιβάλλοντες. Θεωρίες και όλα καλά... 
> 
> Ήθελα απλά να ξεσπάσω κάπου. Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι σε θέση να μπορώ να έχω τον πλήρη έλεγχο του μυαλού και του κωλοσυναισθήματος.


πρεπει να μονωσεις τον εαυτο σου απο την κατασταση..σε φθειρει ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ.επιπλεον ...πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι ΔΕΝ μπορεις να σωσεις τον ΚΟΣΜΟ..!!
κ μη νιωθεις κ ενοχες που δνε μπορεις...δεν φταις εσυ..οταν λυγιζεις ζητα βοηθεια..μη νιωθεις ενοχες..
οι γονεις μπορουν να κοιταξουν τον αδερφο σου..εσυ?πρεπει να κοιταξεις τον εαυτο σου κ οχι γονεις αδερφο κ ολους..πρεπει να μονωθεις..να φευγεις να ξεχνιεσαι να κανεις πραματα..να κανεις θεραπεια για ΣΕΝΑ κ οχι για να σωσεςι αδερφο κ γονεις..το καταλαβαινεις αυτο??δεν μπορουμε να δινουμε παντα εμεις την λυση για κανεναν..πρεπει να το αντιληφθεις αυτο κ να προστατεψεις τον εαυτο σου κ οχι τον αδερφο σου..
ο αδερφος σου κανει τσαλιμακια..εχει σοβαρη διαταραχη κ οχι ΓΑΔ..
αλλα αυτο δεν μας απασχολει..πρεπει εσυ να σωσεις τον εαυτο σου τωρα.!!

----------


## Νεραιδα

αγαπητο μου moonlight, συμφωνω παααρα πολυ με την BOOM...και κακως δεν στο είπα τοσο καιρο κι εγώ αυτο!

----------


## Deleted-member250416

Πώς δεν μας απασχολεί... Γι' αυτόν άνοιξα το θέμα και στο τέλος κατέληξα να μιλάω για μένα (και γι' αυτό τύψεις :p). Λοιπόν, όλα αυτά δεν είναι απλά ενοχές της κατάθλιψης αλλά κάτι βαθύτερο γιατί ξεκίνησε από μικρή ηλικία προφανώς λόγω κάποιων γεγονότων. Για να φανταστείς πριν λίγο καιρό βρήκα μια γυναίκα έξω από ένα φούρνο και με παρακάλεσε να τις πληρώσω κάποιες τυρόπιτες και γάλα για να ταϊσει τα μικρά της. Φεύγοντας το σκεφτόμουν όλη μέρα, πήγα σπίτι και έφαγα, ακόμη και γι' αυτό ένιωθα τύψεις που κάποιοι δεν έχουν να φάνε κι' εγώ βρίσκω "παρηγοριά" στο φαγητό. 

Αρχές Μαΐου ένιωθα πως αυτή η κατάσταση στο σπίτι άρχισε να με ρίχνει ανησυχητικά. Λίγο καιρό μετά είχα γράψει στο φόρουμ γιατί δεν είχα κανέναν να μιλήσω. Μια κοπέλα (η jackie αν θυμάμαι καλά, που δυστυχώς δεν μπαίνει πια) με ταρακούνησε με τα λόγια της αν και μου είπε ό,τι πιο λογικό, να μην μένω σπίτι αδρανής κλπ και που τις ώρες που εγώ κανονικά θα κοιμόμουν, θα ήμουν στην σχολή και θα έκανα *κάτι*. Και αυτό το κάτι με ταρακούνησε, πήγαινα 2 φορές την βδομάδα στην σχολή, διάβαζα, έπαθα ψυχαναγκασμό με την διατροφή και κυρίως την γυμναστική, κάθε φορά που έφευγα απ' την σχολή πραγματικά ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ να γυρνάω σπίτι, έβγαινα έξω και για πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου ένιωθα πως το απολάμβανα πραγματικά και ξεχνιόμουν (ενώ πάντα λόγω μοναχικότητας μετά από μια ώρα έξοδο ήθελα να κλειστώ μόνη στο δωμάτιο) αλλά τι γινόταν τότε; Τις ώρες που γελούσα, που ένιωθα πως το νικάω, που ήμουν για λίγο ευτυχισμένη, *αμέσως* σκεφτόμουν ότι στο σπίτι γίνεται χαμός, πως οι γονείς και ο αδερφός μου δεν είναι καλά και πως εγώ πάλι θα γυρίσω εκεί. Δοκίμασα να αλλάξω περιβάλλον, η έγνοια μου όμως ήταν πάντα και παντού στο σπίτι... Νιώθω σαν να μην δικαιούμαι να είμαι καλά και τα έχω δοκιμάσει όλα, δεν φταίει μόνο το περιβάλλον αλλά και ο χαρακτήρας μου. Έχω καταλάβει πως νέμεν ο οποιοσδήποτε δυνατός άνθρωπος θα επηρρεαζόταν πολύ αρνητικά αν ζούσε αυτές τις καταστάσεις, αλλά δεν θα έπεφτε και σε κατάθλιψη, δεν θα παρατούσε ένα χρόνο την σχολή του και δεν θα τα έβλεπε όλα μάταια παραιτημένος... Επομένως ούτε τότε ήμουν καλά. Οι γονείς μου μιλούσαν για ταξίδια κι' εγώ τους ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΣΑ να με αφήσουν μόνη μου σπίτι. Δεν είχα διάθεση και ένιωθα πως δεν το άξιζα. Το ίδιο και τώρα που σε λίγο καιρό θα φύγω για κάποιες μέρες αναγκαστικά και νιώθω και αχάριστη... 

Για καιρό προσπαθούσα να νικήσω τον εαυτό μου γιατί είχε προστεθεί μέσα σ' όλα απίστευτη πίεση και άγχος για την σχολή -που πάντα είχα θέματα με καθηγητές και αυτοπεποίθηση στα πατώματα- επομένως μετά από ένα σήμειο αντιλαμβανόμουν πως έχω χάσει το παιχνίδι, ήθελα πραγματικά να κάνω κάτι για να βοηθήσω την κατάσταση, να νιώσω ΚΑΠΟΥ χρήσιμη. Η ψυχολόγος μου λέει πως έχω πάθει ευθύνες που δεν μου αναλογούν και πλέον νιώθω πως δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα. Και ναι είναι φυσιολογικό να *μην μπορώ*. Αλλά προσπαθώ ΠΛΕΟΝ να βοηθήσω τον εαυτό μου μιας και έχω ξεκολλήσει από την φάση της παραίτησης και αυτοκαταστροφής αλλά είναι κάτι πάνω από την φύση μου εφόσον έχω μάθει αλλιώς. Κάθε φορά που ένιωθα καλά και πραγματικά ευτυχισμένη, πάντα μα πάντα σκεφτόμουν ανθρώπους που υποφέρουν σε σημείο που ακούω για θανάτους, ατυχήματα κλπ και θα ήθελα να είμαι εγώ σ' αυτή την θέση για να μην υποφέρουν οι άλλοι (γι' αυτό το φόρουμ με επηρρεάζει αρνητικά και προσπαθώ να αραιώσω). Παράλογο και άρρωστο όλο αυτό, το γνωρίζω. Όμως συνεχίζω να προσπαθώ να είμαι καλά σε ψυχαναγκαστικό σημείο, άρρωστο είναι κι' αυτό αλλά ειλικρινά εύχομαι κάποια στιγμή να τα ξεπεράσω όλα και να ζήσω επιτέλους ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ. ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ; Γιατί να είναι τόσο δύσκολο για εμάς; 

Νεράιδα και Μπουμ, στην θεωρία όλα καλά είναι και εύκολα, οι συμβουλές που δίνω στους άλλους; Ακόμα καλύτερες. Το θέμα είναι τι κάνουμε στην πράξη. Κάθε φορά τρώω τα μούτρα μου σε σημείο να σκέφτομαι τόσο εύκολα την αυτοκτονία μόνο που -ευτυχώς για τους δικούς μου- δεν έχω το θάρρος να το κάνω, επομένως είμαι καταδικασμένη να ζω και να παλεύω. Δεν πειράζει, ίσως κάποια στιγμή με εκτιμήσω και τα καταφέρω!

Σας ευχαριστώ όπως και να 'χει. Για να μην είμαι άδικη, το φόρουμ μου έκανε και καλό.

----------


## anxious4ever

ολα ΑΥΤΑ ξεκινανε απο ενοχες που γεμισες ή σου ερριξαν καποιοι μικρη..οι ενοχικοι ανθρωποι (σαν κ εμενα) νιωθουν τεραστιες ενοχες ακομα κ που αναπνεουν..κ γι αυτο βγαινουν ψυχοχωματικα κ καταθλιψεις...το μον πυο μπορει να βοηθησει ουσιαστικα κ οχι μπακαλε..ειναι η καλη αναλυση κ ψυχοθεραπεια με εναν σοβαρο κ καλο επαγγελματια..
ο.τι να πω εγω..οτι να γραψεις ο.τι κ να διαβασεις τιποτα δεν γινεται..
τα λεω κσε μενα..καλη μας επιτυχια..τι να πω..

----------

